# Help! Running TIVO without cable card



## freddi (Mar 11, 2016)

I am moving and have to get Consolidated Communications and leave Comcast behind. I have been told that Consolidated is fiber optic and runs everything through the phone line. I don't want to have to give up my TIVO Roamio Series 5. Is there any way for me to somehow continue to use my TIVO without a cable card? Can I somehow hack the Consolidated hookup, or run my TIVO through some special connection so I can have my TIVO as well as the Consolidated DVR?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

There is no way to use Tivo where it does not go through the normal coax lines or you must use a special cable converter box instead of a cable card.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

freddi said:


> I am moving and have to get Consolidated Communications and leave Comcast behind. I have been told that Consolidated is fiber optic and runs everything through the phone line. I don't want to have to give up my TIVO Roamio Series 5. Is there any way for me to somehow continue to use my TIVO without a cable card? Can I somehow hack the Consolidated hookup, or run my TIVO through some special connection so I can have my TIVO as well as the Consolidated DVR?


This thread indicates people are using Consolidated CableCards and Tivos, though there is a thread on dslreports that claims they are an exempt IP System (like AT&T UVerse).

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=516599


----------



## jharrah (Jun 11, 2016)

Anything come of this? Did you switch to Consolidated? I thinking of going to Consolidated and I wanted to see if my newly bought Bolt could be utilized. If not I'll stick with installing Comcast next Saturday. I am just unhappy with dealing with Comcast people.


----------

